# 2014 Fees



## RuralEngineer (Nov 18, 2013)

I have one deeded week and the U.S. Collection.  Interesting that the maintenance fees for my deeded week are less that then U.S. Collection.  The theory was that the U.S. Collection would be cheaper.  All points are in the Club.

Glad I did keep my deeded week.

Combined my accounts this year so the total fees are less then last years.  
:whoopie:

Stephen


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 18, 2013)

And I was surprised when my husband told me our Club Assessment dropped 10 percent.   We went to an "exclusive" VIP dinner last night and were offered 10,000 more points for a measly $75,000 (they said points are now being standardized at $7.50 and will rise to over $10 around the first of the year). Of course, I locked them in at $4.50 a little over a year ago but still resisted the $45,000 buy in. They also said that the DRI Collection should grow to 10 or 11,000 resorts by 2016.  Of course, with the IPO doing so well and the resultant influx of cash all things are possible..  They also introduced their new LUXURY offerings - I saw nights ranging from 6-20,000 pts (per night). This is a new collection of swanky, private residences scattered throughout the world - see, this actually was an update!!  The bottom line was DRI lists 20 resorts on their reservation website for California. Only 10 have ANY accommodations in June 2014 and, of the approximately 400 vacancies-390 were in the Palm Springs or Lake Tahoe area.   They did offer me 15,ooo pts for an eighteen month trial period (a test run after which time I could convert at $XXX).  Again, not pure points but some iteration with restrictions for use. Speaking of restrictions; the 3 day, two night "award certificate" was FILLED with restrictions- the first being you had to register within 14 days but could not use them for six months (and then they were only good for a year)! I tried to leave it at the table but my husband (the spendthrift) said we could go to Branson!!


----------

